# Feedback for TriType 621



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

So how does my tritype (objective feedback excluding all of the nuances that make this 621 "me") how does this tritype relax and be less rigid? Or less helpful and more selfish. Like, all of my selfishness is for the most part, funneled towards helping my son which is a good cause but I can't seem to ever occupy my mind with anything for me. Everything I enjoy and love to consume is anything to make me a better me, for him and those I love. 

But I often drive people I love away or give those that stick around mini aneurisms from my difficult, hard headed, stubborn, hot headed nature. It sucks. I don't mean to be so 'rigid'. I know a lot has to do with fear. And I'll rationalize my behavior as just being cute because I don't mean any harm. I'm just scared. But this bothers many many people and that bothers me. Or makes me feel bad about who I am and I like who I am and so I'm often in a lot of unnecessary inner conflict. So here's an outline of my type. Please keep feedback general for the type as opposed to me specifically (my reason is because it'll be easier to accept and utilize what I feel would be beneficial if it's more 'neutral') okay .. Thanks in advance!! :kitteh:

so here is 621 in case you're unfamiliar .. Sounds good on paper but a pain in person apparently 



madhatter said:


> 126 – The Supporter Archetype
> 
> 
> If you are a 126, you are discerning, caring and inquisitive. You want to be ethical, helpful and cooperative. Highly responsible, you are most comfortable when you do things by the book and know what to expect. Focused on the needs and concerns of others, you seek ways to be of service.
> ...


----------



## llamast4r (5 mo ago)

Hi,
Possibly zooming in on subtype might help as well:








[Enneagram Type 6] - Sexual Sixes (according to Beatrice...


The Sexual Six -"Strength/Beauty" (Countertype) The countertype of the Type Six subtypes, the Sexual Six is the most counterphobic Six, the one who turns against the passion of fear by assuming a stance of strength and intimidation. Instead of actively feeling fearful, these Sixes have an inner...




www.personalitycafe.com




(Sexual linked above, others in the 6 thread)
A panel discussion on being a 6:
link:


----------

